# It's the knife for me!!



## bigbazza

Well I can't say I am looking forward to it but I am having a new knee fitted tomorrow. It's a slow road to recovery apparently (6 weeks before being safe to drive). I kept thinking on good days whether it was necessary, but the bad days convinced me to go for it.
I should be in for about 5-6 days so I will have lots to cach up on when I get home.
Wish me luck and I'll be back soon.


----------



## carolgavin

Good luck on ones bionic knee. Get well soon


----------



## tubbytuba

My mum had one last year and its transformed her life! Recovery for her was not too bad, I think the main thing is to be vigilant with the excercises - both pre and post op - my mum was very disciplined with the ex's and the surgeon was delighte with her recovery (she's in her 80's)
Good luck! I'm sure all will be well and you will be glad you had it.

Steve.


----------



## barryd

Good luck! I suffer from Arthritus in both Knees and the right one is the worst. Im only 43 and have had a scan and going in for the results early Nov. They talked about doing some kind of wash out (whatever that is). I think they are reluctant to replace it as Im so young (I am also quite heavy). 6 weeks! thats a long time to be out of action. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Three of my pals and my father have had knee replacements - and without exception their lives were transformed .
One of them had both knees done at once and he was out fell walking within two months.

I'm sure your experience will be the same.

TC


----------



## orian

I hope all goes well and you are soon up and about.


----------



## Snelly

Wow... you'll be amazed how different it is once its done. I saw many a patient post op when I worked for the ambulance service, even within a few days they were up and about better than ever.

Im sure it will be all good. Just think of all that money your knee will be worth!! They're not cheap!!


----------



## geraldandannie

"We can rebuild him ... faster, stronger .. " etc etc

Good luck for tomorrow, and I hope you're up and about again before too long.

Gerald


----------



## spartacus

Good luck bigbazza, I had a total knee replacement two years ago at the age of 50. Four to five days in hospital post op and three weeks later I was riding my motorcycle


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks everyone, that's what I like, a very positive response


----------



## mygalnme

Hi again, I,m just into 5 weeks post op from having a new knee and its gone really well, be vigulant with the exercises and you will be surprised how quick the time goes...good luck  
Margaret


----------



## GerryD

BigBaz, BigBaz, BigBazBigBazBigBaz!!!!!!!!!

Good luck Bazza, just think, no more petrol zimmer frame to catch the ladies.

Gerry


----------



## 88735

Good Luck

I have arthritus in both Knees now, although I've had 3 ops I'm only 48 a replacement knee is a long way off.
Best of luck.


----------



## locovan

Hi Barry
I have just seen this-- sorry I was watching the soaps --nothing better to do---I nearly missed wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow and please, please lets us know how you get on.


----------



## gnscloz

dads just had one put it off for years till could hardly move, now all but running and cant understand why he waited so long 

so good luck and dont worry
mark


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks everyone, I will keep in touch.


----------



## MrsW

Good luck Barry! The next few days may not be much fun but you know the saying "No pain, no gain"! As long as you knuckle down and do the exercises as required the results are life-changing. Six weeks may seem a long time not to drive, but it is a short time out of the rest of your more mobile, less painful life!


----------



## Penquin

Hope it all goes well, London Marathon or Great North Run next year?  

Dave


----------



## Wupert

bigbazza said:


> Thanks everyone, I will keep in touch.


Enjoy 

I'm off for a hip soon the consultant asked me which one I wanted done first

Wups


----------



## motorhomer2

Good Luck for tomorrow. Hope all goes well


Motorhomer2


----------



## Zozzer

Don't expect to be up and running in a few weeks, some people take a lot longer. Just be patient, and allow thing to heal at there own pace. Mrs Zozzer took about ten weeks, but had complications. Now that knew is fine. Tomorrow she's back again to the hospital for the pre-op to have her other knee done.


----------



## Wupert

Zozzer said:


> Don't expect to be up and running in a few weeks, some people take a lot longer. Just be patient, and allow thing to heal at there own pace. Mrs Zozzer took about ten weeks, but had complications. Now that knew is fine. Tomorrow she's back again to the hospital for the pre-op to have her other knee done.


All the best to Mrs Z for tomorrow.

Wups


----------



## bigbazza

From me to Zozzer


----------



## CliveMott

Please keep us posted during your recovery. Its something I have looming eventually on the horizon and most reports scare the cr.p out of me!.

C.


----------



## bigbazza

I know how you feel Clive  I'll keep reporting.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Hi Bigbazza,

Good luck with your knee op! Sometimes you have to listen to your body as it is telling you the time is right. :wink: 

So as they say “One small step for mankind……one giant leap for Bigbazza”! Or something like that anyway……. :? :roll: :lol: 

Keep smiling

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic

Hope it all goes well bigbazza


----------



## zappy61

Good luck Big Baz!

You will soon be back match fit!

Graham


----------



## DeeGee7

Had my first knee done in April this year and it has been a big improvement. For a start I have no pain in that knee now, although it does feel strange at first. I was walking on it within 4 days very comfortably. I think the 6 weeks no driving thing is more about not putting your leg/knee under any stress likely to cause problems. Due to go in for the next one next April. As others have said you must do the exercises as these will help with getting back to normal as quickly as possible. Good luck.


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks again everyone, I'm signing off and hopping off now  
Be in touch soon 8O 8O


----------



## eddievanbitz

Good luck!


----------



## Zozzer

CliveMott said:


> Please keep us posted during your recovery. Its something I have looming eventually on the horizon and most reports scare the cr.p out of me!.
> 
> C.


Me too, Mrs Zozzer was told that post op she was to refrain from hoovering for 3 months.  It's one job I hate doing.


----------



## Telbell

Hope all goes (went?) well


----------



## teal

I worked myself to destruction !. So new knee 18 months ago new shoulder joint 24 months ago and spine Dynesis 4 years ago, result , bit of ache now and again but otherwise able to do as much as expected, oh one thing cannot bend the knee completely and when kneeling strange numbness on that knee.


----------



## 96299

HI

My mum just had a new knee job. She had it done on a Fri afternoon and was home again Mon afternoon. pretty good going I think. It's now four weeks on and she's doing great getting about without crutches for the most part, and even went to Tesco last Saturday.

Good Luck  

steve


----------



## bigbazza

Well here I am in my hospital bed drugged up to the eyeballs. I think they fitted me with a new brick instead of a knee.
It's quite painful and they don't hang about with the physio, they keep having me bend it and I can honestly say it's the worst pain I've ever had. ( I believe it's more painful than having a baby   )
The op it'self was fantastic, I had a "spinal" and was totally zonked for the 2hours op and about 2 hours recovery.
All is well and I'm able to walk on 2 sticks now


----------



## bigbazza

Well I thought I'd at least get a awwwwww off somebody


----------



## mygalnme

AAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW been there done that  5 weeks ago and yes it gets batter...er better won,t let you go till you can get 95degree bend so get teeth gritting  all the best
Margaret


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

OK you get an AAWWW from me as well! :wink:  

Thanks for the update on you op. It sounds as if it has all gone well and as they say "no pain no gain" so keep doing as you are told and I am sure that you will be home in no time at all.  

Keep smiling 

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie

bigbazza said:


> Well I thought I'd at least get a awwwwww off somebody


You posted at teatime!

Awwwwwww.

Glad the op went well, fingers crossed for a speedy recovery. Game of footy soon?

Gerald


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks everyone, got a great connection here also.


----------



## asprn

Snelly said:


> ...when I worked for the ambulance service


Don't you do that any more then?

Dougie.


----------



## MrsW

Worse than having a baby???? eh??? How many have you had then? :lol: :lol: :lol: Glad it's all behind you now and you are now on the road to recovery. Keep up the good work and you'll soon be right as rain. (Sorry, not too much sympathy as I'm a nurse AND I've had 4 babies!!   :wink: )


----------



## CaGreg

Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw Aw AW AW AW AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!

:multi: :multi: :multi: : Betcha Can't Do This Yet!!

ocol: :rocol: :rocol: :rocol: Betcha Morphine Makes You Feel Like This THO!!


Ca


----------



## locovan

*Awwwwwwwwwwww*



bigbazza said:


> Well here I am in my hospital bed drugged up to the eyeballs. I think they fitted me with a new brick instead of a knee.
> It's quite painful and they don't hang about with the physio, they keep having me bend it and I can honestly say it's the worst pain I've ever had. ( I believe it's more painful than having a baby   )
> The op it'self was fantastic, I had a "spinal" and was totally zonked for the 2hours op and about 2 hours recovery.
> All is well and I'm able to walk on 2 sticks now


Thats brill your up and about already --they dont let you stay in bed now do they.
Well carry on the good work and hope you are soon home again. :wink:


----------



## DeeGee7

bigbazza said:


> Well here I am in my hospital bed drugged up to the eyeballs. I think they fitted me with a new brick instead of a knee.
> It's quite painful and they don't hang about with the physio, they keep having me bend it and I can honestly say it's the worst pain I've ever had. ( I believe it's more painful than having a baby   )
> The op it'self was fantastic, I had a "spinal" and was totally zonked for the 2hours op and about 2 hours recovery.
> All is well and I'm able to walk on 2 sticks now


Never mind bigbazza, after you have finished the Morphine you get given Tramadol and that relieves the pain very effectively too. I was using that for about 4 weeks but in gradually reducing doses. You sound well on the mend. Keep taking the tablets.  As Margaret says you need to be able to get a 95 degree bend before they let you home, so keep up those exercises. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## Hampshireman

Good luck on your recovery. The two guys I know had it done pulled through exceedingly well.


----------



## mygalnme

Hi again...now the jokes will start  Peg leg, Jake the peg etc and I,m already down for 2 Marathons, the great yorkshire run and I think I,m in goal on sunday.....  Keep smiling


----------



## bigbazza

Good news, I've just finished in physio and have 95Degree bend so if the surgeon approves I'll be home tomorrow.
I'll leave the marathon for a week or two.


----------



## DeeGee7

Well done bigbazza, hope he lets you go home. The other thing I had to do before they let me go home was to go up and down stairs to the satisfaction of the physio. Not a problem she just wanted to know that I knew how to do it using a crutch to assist. Anyway onwards and upwards.


----------



## MrsW

bigbazza said:


> Good news, I've just finished in physio and have 95Degree bend so if the surgeon approves I'll be home tomorrow.
> I'll leave the marathon for a week or two.


Brilliant news!  Keep up the physio but do get some rest as well - you will find the next few days quite tiring just getting around the house. Enjoy being made a fuss of!


----------



## teal

Hi bigbazza, great to learn all is well, each one of us is different so full recovery is not the same so do not overdo it .Our car is auto so i was able to drive within four weeks but camper six months or so .


----------



## bigbazza

DeeGee7 said:


> Well done bigbazza, hope he lets you go home. The other thing I had to do before they let me go home was to go up and down stairs to the satisfaction of the physio. Not a problem she just wanted to know that I knew how to do it using a crutch to assist. Anyway onwards and upwards.


That's correct DeeGee, I have to do the stairs later today. 8O


----------



## DeeGee7

Just checking to see if you got home ok bigbazza... 
Have they introduced you to Klexane? 
Came as a bit of a shock to me, but having a 6 year old grand nephew with diabetes who injects himself I couldn't let the side down. 
Didn't want to be thought of as a wuss! 
Best wishes and keep doing those pesky exercises.


----------



## Pusser

bigbazza said:


> DeeGee7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done bigbazza, hope he lets you go home. The other thing I had to do before they let me go home was to go up and down stairs to the satisfaction of the physio. Not a problem she just wanted to know that I knew how to do it using a crutch to assist. Anyway onwards and upwards.
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct DeeGee, I have to do the stairs later today. 8O
Click to expand...

Think I missed this post somehow but very glad you are on the mend. Try not to laugh when you do the stairs as you may fall over. 8O


----------



## bigbazza

Hi Pusser, don't make me laugh   

No Klexane for me DeeGee  , all my medication is orally taken ( I have a suitcase full  ) By the way I'm Diabetic also but again controlled with oral medication & diet (well in control  )

Thanks for everyone's good wishes, your not a bad lot really 

Sooooo Nice to be home :lol: :lol:


----------



## ambegayo

*health&fitness*

I have a date for replacement hip op' on 11 oct. Very understanding lady put me back 2 weeks as last Sunday had big trauma in family, no one would wont to go there. We drove 100 miles just before Sunday pm dinner to be at hospital with our daughter. After what we have been through and a near catastriphy, a new hip is nothing.


----------



## mygalnme

Hi, glad all went well for you too....I was on blood thinning tabs, now on Iron to build up again  can't win can we :?:  The exercises get easier when staples out...the only way is up now :lol:


----------



## DeeGee7

bigbazza said:


> Hi Pusser, don't make me laugh
> 
> No Klexane for me DeeGee  , all my medication is orally taken ( I have a suitcase full  ) By the way I'm Diabetic also but again controlled with oral medication & diet (well in control  )
> 
> Thanks for everyone's good wishes, your not a bad lot really
> 
> Sooooo Nice to be home :lol: :lol:


My thoughts exactly when I came home....ahh the joys of using your own loo amongst other things.  
Glad you are home ok bigbazza. 
Keep up the exercises and good luck.


----------



## orian

"Sooooo Nice to be home" 

Hi bigbazza,
Good to hear you are home. Keep up the good progress.


----------



## Pusser

When I had my gall bladder taken out nearly or maybe exactly, or more than 30 years ago, (I was told by the quack it is a common thing to happen in females, fat, fair and 30  ) I was walking to the TV room at the end of the ward with one of those gowns designed to show everyone your arse, a pole on wheels holding a bag of somethng with tubes going into my arm, a tube coming out of my tummy into another bag and helped by my wife as it was only the day after the op when they make you get out of bed.

As I slowly made my way up the ward, stoned out my mind on pethidine or omipon or both, I farted loudly as I went. As I was out my box I was not embarrassed unlike my wife who apologised to other patients and their visiting relatives individually as I passed literally by. 

"He's only just had an operation", she whispered to each and everyone although in retrospect, I thought the gown, tubes, bags and pole on wheels was a giveaway.

Eventually I sat down and the farting stopped mainly because my weight was greater than the air pressure and I watched some ice skating.

Very shortly after I had sat down, the female species of the dancing couple fell arse over tit and I started laughing in a very peculiar way. I could not stop laughing. The more I laughed the more it hurt and the more it hurt the more I farted and the more I farted the more I laughed until a nurse rushed in a gave me a jab of something in my thigh. Not sure what happened next as my next memory was the following day.


----------



## DeeGee7

Thanks Pusser I've just wet myself laughing so much.


----------



## Hezbez

Hi Barry, just read your post (don't know how I missed it originally).
Glad to hear the op went well and you are on the road to recovery.

Take it easy.


----------



## bigbazza

Pusser, when are you writing your book?   reserve a copy for me please.
I haven't stopped laughing for at least 10 minutes, my wife think's I've taken to much medication.  
Thanks again everyone


----------



## bigbazza

Good luck ambegayo, hope you have some good luck now.


----------



## geraldandannie

Brilliant  

Gerald


----------



## Wupert

bigbazza said:


> Pusser, when are you writing your book?   reserve a copy for me please.
> I haven't stopped laughing for at least 10 minutes, my wife think's I've taken to much medication.
> Thanks again everyone


Well done in a few weeks realy enjoy life again

I'm waiting for my Hip date

Wups


----------



## GerryD

Pusser said:


> The more I laughed the more it hurt and the more it hurt the more I farted and the more I farted the more I laughed until a nurse rushed in a gave me a jab of something in my thigh. Not sure what happened next as my next memory was the following day.


SWMBO says I need that stuff on intraveneous drip.
Walking through a shopping mall or up stairs, do not get downwind of me.
Gerry


----------



## locovan

Brill Pusser :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
its the way you tell em :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

Wupert said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pusser, when are you writing your book?   reserve a copy for me please.
> I haven't stopped laughing for at least 10 minutes, my wife think's I've taken to much medication.
> Thanks again everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Well done in a few weeks realy enjoy life again
> 
> I'm waiting for my Hip date
> 
> Wups
Click to expand...

Go for it Wups.
Very painful & swollen today but early days yet.


----------



## DeeGee7

[quote="bigbazza
Go for it Wups.
Very painful & swollen today but early days yet.[/quote]

Did you get the cool pad arrangement bigbazza as I found that very good for relief in the early days after the op. My only problem was when I came to put it on the knee, made me gasp a bit, just like going swimming as you walk in and reach the "Ooh" zone. 
Hope the tramadol helps as I found that very good, along with the Ibuprofen and paracetamol. Mind you I did rattle a bit for a while


----------



## mygalnme

I agree Deegee, they told me..bag of frozen peas wrapped in towel at least 3 times a day on the knee and it did help....the only problem I'm getting now is cramp in calf and foot  ouch, hope that soon stops


----------



## lifestyle

Bigbazzer

Just be careful when pushing supermarket trollies,better still dont.
I almost dislocated my new resufaced hip after 6 weeks,trolly went one way, i went the other.
The op is very simular to yours ,only mine was higher up the leg
:lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## bigbazza

I'll try and avoid them lifestyle  
DeeGee I put a tea towel on first to avoid that 8O 
Crazyhead I'll look forward to the cramp etc.


----------



## DeeGee7

Sorry to hear about the cramp bigbazza, I was lucky as I didn't get that at all. My only problem was the blisters that formed as a result of the amount of work done to straighten my leg - proper engineering job it was!
Keep up the exercises and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bigbazza

Clips out today, exercises are very painful but showing definate improvement. I can walk a few hundred metres up and down hill so it' hopefully just a matter of more exercise and patience  

Does the scar even out anyone?, it's a bit bumpy and puckered at the moment


----------



## Pusser

bigbazza said:


> Clips out today,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had an op, not your hair done.  Even so, I bet that hurt. Scars do appear to diminish with time and by the time you are 120, it will be quite difficult to see. You may get numb parts where nerves were cut and in time they will probably join up again. When I lift my left arm up, my right leg takes a step forward and if I lift both arms up, both legs take a step forward and I fall over. But I simply laugh it off.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaGreg

Pusser said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clips out today,
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had an op, not your hair done.  Even so, I bet that hurt. Scars do appear to diminish with time and by the time you are 120, it will be quite difficult to see. You may get numb parts where nerves were cut and in time they will probably join up again. When I lift my left arm up, my right leg takes a step forward and if I lift both arms up, both legs take a step forward and I fall over. But I simply laugh it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Pusser, you are wicked!!
> 
> Ca
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tony_debs

good luck,my father in law had his replaced he said it was the best thing he ever did,apart from the snip, :twisted:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Just a bit of patiance and you will be fine.

Dave p


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Bazza its a relief to get staples out isn't it? I said it went from a cornish pasty to a zip  The scar does get smoother but I was told to give it a good rub every day with Aqueous or E45 cream and then later baby oil, and mine is fading and smoothing out nicely. I go for 6/7 week check on Thurs so hoping they say can drive car I mean not hubby mad  
Keep chin up and exercises of course.
Regards Margaret


----------



## bigbazza

Hi Crazy, it's a cornish pasty at the moment  Good luck on thursday.
Pusser, what can I say :? There's me taking your advise literally, i'll be back inside next week :lol: 
Thanks for everyone's encouragement on this one


----------



## DeeGee7

bigbazza said:


> Clips out today, exercises are very painful but showing definate improvement. I can walk a few hundred metres up and down hill so it' hopefully just a matter of more exercise and patience
> 
> Does the scar even out anyone?, it's a bit bumpy and puckered at the moment


The scar does even out bigbazza but it will take quite some time to fade.
I was amazed by the small size of the staples when the nurse removed mine, but they came out without any pain. The thing I found most odd was the complete lack of feeling on the outside of my leg over the knee area and it is still like it to a slightly lesser extent. But the good thing is being able to walk without any pain in the knee. The pain from the exercising reduces quite quickly over the 6 week period and then it all seems well worth it.

Hi Margaret, I think it is just a matter of seeing the doctor to make sure there a no problems and then you get the ok to drive, in fact when I saw the doctor the question of driving never came up. Anyway good luck for Thursday.


----------



## bigbazza

I have exactly the same lack of feeling in the same area DeeGee, it feels very strange.
What position do you sleep in? I can't find a comfortable way to lie yet other than on my back which is very boring


----------



## locovan

Hi Barry Im so glad you are progressing well and it will be worth all the pain :wink: 
keep up the good recovery.xx


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks Mavis,how are you doing at the moment?


----------



## DeeGee7

bigbazza said:


> I have exactly the same lack of feeling in the same area DeeGee, it feels very strange.
> What position do you sleep in? I can't find a comfortable way to lie yet other than on my back which is very boring


I tend to sleep on my side and have the knee that has been done next to the mattress. Occasionally I have tucked another pillow in between my knees to relieve the pressure and that seemed to help. What I am going to do next April when the other knee gets done I don't know :?


----------



## bigbazza

Thanks DeeGee, I had a very similar pain but much less severe in my left knee and no-one has even looked at that. I thought it a bit strange but didn't push it. I thought that now that knee is taking most of the load it would play up now if it has the same damage but I haven't had the slightest twinge in that knee since the op :? :?


----------



## DeeGee7

bigbazza said:


> Thanks DeeGee, I had a very similar pain but much less severe in my left knee and no-one has even looked at that. I thought it a bit strange but didn't push it. I thought that now that knee is taking most of the load it would play up now if it has the same damage but I haven't had the slightest twinge in that knee since the op :? :?


That's good Barry, fingers crossed it stays that way. It was probably taking more of the load before you had your knee done and now is under less stress.
Still, keep up the exercises and don't leave off the pain relief tablets too early.

Best wishes
Dave G


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Barry I too found putting a pillow between my knees was the only way to lie on my side at the beginning...this morning I remember thinking as I woke both my knees were equally bent and quite comfy  so it doesn,t take long. I would like to know how much they "weigh" as I don't believe the scales at the moment :!: :!: Thanks for Good Wishes and Deegee,
Margaret


----------



## bigbazza

I asked the question whilst in hospital and they told me that each knee weighs 1 kg 8O (2.2Lbs)


----------



## mygalnme

Oh...bum.  diet here I come till can get back on bike again :!:


----------



## bigbazza

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SidT

Hi Bazza. Thanks for the posts, I am seeing the surgeon later this week and you have reassured me, I did say it woulod be a last resort but you have made me think. Actually nsince i have been back from the South of France it is a lot better as I haven't done as much walking.
Good luck with your continued recovery,
Cheers Sid


----------



## bigbazza

Go for it Sid, it can't possibly be worse.
I've been walking without sticks today (gingerly) and I have no pain until I try to increase the bend angle. It's exactly 2 weeks today and I've not had any pain killers at all today. :lol:


----------



## mygalnme

Hi Barry, just to let you know I had my follow up yesterday and everything was fine, the surgeon was very pleased and said he had seen someone earlier who was top of the class, but I had knocked her off!!! and when I visited the ward with some "goodies" for them the sister took me into 1 of the wards and told them this is what you will be like if you do the exercises  was a bit like being back at school  but I didn't get a badge  Hope you are still on the recovery road?
Regards Margaret


----------



## bigbazza

Hi Crazy, well done you, (a shining example).
I'm progressing still and doing the exercises as instructed.
I still don't have full confidence in my new knee but it's coming slowly.
Well done again


----------



## tony50

*It's the knife for me !!*

Wishing you all the best.

Bauldy my wife has just had a Radiation injection in her left knee , as you have had 3 ops. I thought it may help a lot of these Consultants have not heard of this procedure ,PM me if you want more info .


----------



## SidT

Hi. Saw the surgeon yesterday, as soon as he looked at the Xray he said "you need a new knee", the inside of the right knee was ok but the outside the bones where touching. We are off to Spain on the 26th Nov, back next March so I have an appointment to see him when I get back. He gave me a cortisone injection to help on the drive down to Benicassim.
I was given a leaflet explaining all about the operation, i was amazed to see that the death rate is 1 in 200, I think it must be a misprint.
Cheers Sid


----------



## locovan

There is a risk in any operation.

Have a great holiday and then you can come back-- have the Op and spend time getting back to normal again.
Good Luck


----------



## bigbazza

Hi Sid, my wear was on the inside. I didn't look at anything negative or I could have stressed out. 
It's 5 weeks today and I've had a positive but slow improvement. The original pain has gone completely I just have muscle ache now from the exercises set out.
I had a slight setback last week when my good knee packed in with taking most of the strain. I upped the pain killers and it's getting better now. I think I may need that doing soon(next year).
I see the surgeon next week and I'm hoping he will give me the all clear to drive and work.
Hope your cortisone works until you get it sorted.
By the way if you have a spinal like me it's less of a risk


----------



## SidT

Hi Mavis and Barry. Thanks for your good wishes and re assurance. If I don't go out in the car or m/h every day I suffer from withdrawl symptoms, how I am going to go on with not driving for 6 weeks I don't know, I will just have to grin and bear it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## bigbazza

You could cheat like I did Sid, I bought a mobility scooter which allows me to take our little dog on the common where we live.
She sits on my knee with a short lead round my neck so she can't jump off until we get their( Probably totally illegal taking her on the road) but it's brilliant. It is safe in my view but technically perhaps not  
It can travel up to 8mph on the road. 8)


----------

